# Error during configure installing ncurses



## michaelrmgreen (Jul 20, 2009)

7.2-RELEASE. Generic kernel. Full installation.


I'm trying to install ncurses because I want to run FoxPro Unix, which expects a terminfo database.

I did this:

```
# cd /usr/src/contrib/ncurses[Enter]
# ./configure[Enter]
```

The last line of output is

```
config.status: error: cannot find input file: test/Makefile.in
```

How should I proceed? Thanks in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 20, 2009)

If you have a full installation it's already installed.


----------



## michaelrmgreen (Jul 20, 2009)

There is a terminfo file at:
/usr/src/contrib/file/Magdir/terminfo

I'll give that a go. No signs of tic though. 

Thanks


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 20, 2009)

See also

terminfo(5)
term(7)
ncurses()


----------



## michaelrmgreen (Jul 21, 2009)

The terminfo file in /usr/src/contrib/file/Magdir/terminfo is just a stub with no data in.

I tried Googling the error
'ncurses "config.status: error: cannot find input file: test/Makefile.in"' but all I found was this thread. Anyone any idea how to fix the configure error? Thanks in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 21, 2009)

Try reading /usr/src/contrib/ncursus/INSTALL.


----------



## michaelrmgreen (Jul 21, 2009)

I looked at INSTALL and README before trying to install.

I'll send an email to bug-ncurses@gnu.org as per INSTALL.

For now I've bypassed the problem by copying the terminfo database off a working system (6.2).

Thanks again.


----------

